
Show HN: Exploring the Black-Scholes Model (Beta dataviz) - nni
https://learnforeverlearn.com/blackscholes/
======
nni
Note: This has not been tweaked for mobile devices, but seems to work (slowly)
on an iPad. Built with d3, Mathjax, jstat.js

